# What's the weight difference between 9.9hp and 15hp Merc 2-strokes???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.defender.com/inflatables/outboard_project/mercury/mercury_2/merc_15.html

http://www.defender.com/inflatables/outboard_project/mercury/mercury_2/merc_9_9.html

iboats.com has a reference page also

http://www.iboats.com/Mercury/bpe/20br2237

other outboard specs...

http://www.iboats.com/Engines/bpe/10


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

assuming your asking about the early 2000 models i dont think theres any weight difference at all. just a different size jet and something about a bigger exhaust manifold of sorts :-/ might be the difference of a few onces but not much


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Late models with the same features ='s zero difference although technically the 15 would be more because of the tuned exhaust.   Bigger jet ='s less weight (15). Tuned exhaust has a tube to control the exhaust flow though the midsection adding weight.  Non tuned exhaust has no tube to control the flow so it's technically lighter.  We're splitting hairs here.   Other parts are the same.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine is an 2004 Mercury 9.9M 2-stroke weighted 73.4 lbs but has been tuned to 15hp by swap a bigger carb and exaust tuner. Love this motor so I can have it insured with my NMZ and go to 9.9hp restrictions area.

Both weight the same.


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 2004 15m short shaft merc its the international version with the shifter on the side and it weighs 91# according to the vin tag on the mid section.


----------

